# Bridging cycle with sarms?



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Going to add winny to end of my test/mast cycle got enough for 5 weeks at 100mg per day,

current stats - age 32(today ) 5'6, 82 Kg bout 15% BF would like to get down to 10% with T3 100mcg a day

whas wondering whether i could run ostarine from last injection through pct untill next cycle-say 3months total?

thanks


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

You could but you won't recover your natural levels like you would without.

ive tried using 10mg ostarine off cycle and it definitely suppressed me somewhat.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As above. If you're gonna do that then don't bother PCTing, because you won't recover if you're taking Ostarine. In fact, if you're gonna do that then you might as well just cruise on test, you'll feel better.


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

iknow a lot about sarms and personally if you want to protect your health. During pct and off cycle time you shouldnt take anything that is suppressive or messes with your bodys natural state od balance (homeostasis) as it will F with your recovery in god knows what ways. Unless you wanna end up on permanant trt your best bet would be to run a pct using a SERM plus a suicidal Ai the ai will lower eostrogen and prevent muscle catabolism more so then just a serm. however the effects of an Ai on eostrogen after pct are often overlooked so you might wanna look into that. you may lose some gains but better than cruising on osta and possibly being SHUT DOWN


----------

